# Child Benifit etc for newborn of SW Claimant located outside Europe



## Oliver Twist (27 Feb 2011)

Regarding an Irish SW Claimant located outside of Europe with consent of Department of Social Inclusion ;
Can they claim extra monies from Irish State for child conceived by them & born outside of Europe with other parent being a national of that foreign country only ?


----------



## Magpie (28 Feb 2011)

Does the child live in Ireland? And is the mother or father the Irish claimant?


----------



## gipimann (28 Feb 2011)

What SW scheme/claim is in payment?


----------



## Oliver Twist (28 Feb 2011)

Child lives outside Ireland & never been in Europe.
Invalidity Pension is in payment.


----------



## gipimann (28 Feb 2011)

You may be entitled to an increase in your invalidity pension for the child - you should contact the Invalidity Pension section of Dept of Social Protection (check out www.welfare.ie) for more details.


----------



## niceoneted (1 Mar 2011)

I appreciate you may be in a very individual/special situation and I know this is slightly off topic but how can one get an Irish SW payment if they are living outside the EU. 
Is this a temporary payment?


----------



## Oliver Twist (1 Mar 2011)

*Basis for getting certain SW payment whilst abroad*

Basically Department policy for certain categories of SW payment & Recipient's circumstances versus impossible living situation back in Sham[rock] Republic.
Examples
Recipients who are on some very long term SW payments  & accepted as never likely to ever get a job again.
SW Pensioners.
Invalidity Pensioners.
Ireland actually has many SW Recipients migrating around Europe trying to stay warm for the winter.
Do not forget it is a criminal offence to be homeless in Ireland ;
The Vagrancy Act.
The Loitering Act [ something like u are not allowed to position yourself in a public space for longer than 20 minutes ] [ Anyway I have no time to get the exact detail of this law ].
And it is very very cold even in most flats.
+ 1 Celsius in Ireland [ Humid Cold ] would be more painful than -20 Celsius in Continental Europe [ Dry Cold ].
Humid Cold gets directly into the Bones or so it feels.
Yeah that's right the Department knew that much more people are homeless than the official figures.
People in Bedsits / Hovels should be classed as Homeless too though not 'Homeless & Roofless'.
U could think that the Department meant this to be a humanitarian concession or a way of saving the State money on Rent Supplement or the cost of actual State housing which they are obliged by Law to provide after certain time on Rent Supplement.
Saving of State expenditure on hospital places etc.
Saving of State expenditure on education courses etc.
Saving of State expenditure on training courses etc.
I could continue .....
Maybe also someone in the Department had the bright insight that someone eased out of Ireland may eventually return to enlighten & maybe bankroll the crazy place as a Billionaire Philanthropist or dead but famous writer or .....
Think of Henry Ford bringing manufacturing plant for Cork, Carnegie for provision of libraries worldwide, James Joyce ...........
Finally, it is not to be lightly entered into, u will most likely be living in poverty but away from hurtful place.


----------



## gipimann (1 Mar 2011)

niceoneted said:


> I appreciate you may be in a very individual/special situation and I know this is slightly off topic but how can one get an Irish SW payment if they are living outside the EU.
> Is this a temporary payment?


 
The answer is that Invalidity Pension is based on PRSI contributions, and can be paid to persons who live outside of Ireland.

Contributory State Pensions (aka Old Age Pension) can also be paid to persons living outside of Ireland.


----------



## Guest105 (1 Mar 2011)

Oliver Twist said:


> + 1 Celsius in Ireland [ Humid Cold ] would be more painful than -20 Celsius in Continental Europe [ Dry Cold ].
> Humid Cold gets directly into the Bones or so it feels.


 

Agree with you there


----------



## hopalong (2 Mar 2011)

what country are you living in,and how long did you work in ireland.


----------



## Granger (3 Mar 2011)

The claimant who is in receipt of the Payment (Invalidity Pension) would have to reside in Ireland in order to receive a Child Benefit payment, even if the child resides elsewhere.


----------



## Mpsox (3 Mar 2011)

gipimann said:


> The answer is that Invalidity Pension is based on PRSI contributions, and can be paid to persons who live outside of Ireland.
> 
> Contributory State Pensions (aka Old Age Pension) can also be paid to persons living outside of Ireland.


 
which is the same in the other direction as well, plenty of people in Ireland receiving similer pensions from time spent in the UK.


----------

